# Hello are there pen makers in London England.



## farhanc007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello are there pen makers in London England.

I am looking for someone who makes traditional looking elegant fountain pens with different nib sizes in London England.

I look forward to hearing from you.    

Yours

Farhan (London)


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 4, 2013)

If you go to this link Forums - Woodworkers Institute and ask a number of people should get back to you. The members would be mostly from the UK.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2013)

Not in London exactly, but Bryan Lucas ( Luke39UK ) is a member here and a specialist custom fountain pen maker. 
Worcester Pen Company

Then there is that other guy that customises Conway Stewart pens with silver carved barrels, but I can't remember his name. 
I'm sure someone will remember though:biggrin:
(I don't mean Rich Littlestone in USA but he also does CS pens)


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 4, 2013)

Then there is that other guy that customises Conway Stewart pens with silver carved barrels, but I can't remember his name. 
I'm sure someone will 

Are you thinking of Henry Simpole?

http://www.henrysimpole.com/


----------



## skiprat (Jan 4, 2013)

That's the man!!  Thanks Peter!!:biggrin:


----------



## luke39uk (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Skippy thanks for the mention.

Henry Simpole just makes Gold and Silver overlays. I think he uses plain hard rubber barrels and caps supplied by Conway Stewart, and I know he works in conjunction with Bruno Corsini.

Bryan


----------

